# pigeons ears



## jackthehorse (Aug 21, 2002)

i was just wonderin where pigeons ears are because i cant seem to find em. 

please help me i need to know it's been annoying me for ages

cheers

jack


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Hi Jack,
Like all other birds, they have no ear lobes, just holes where you think the ears are. They are protected by a covering of feathers.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

You can see the ears very well on baby pigeons


----------



## pigeon-boy (Aug 11, 2002)

I know on chickens that the color of the feathers over the ear canal relates to the color of eggs the bird lays; i don't know about pigeons.

Just Puttin' in my Two Cents Worth,
Nick Vander Sys

[This message has been edited by pigeon-boy (edited August 21, 2002).]


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Try this link for a good baby dove photo where you can see well the ear! http://photos.fr.msn.ca/viewing/albumtheme.aspx


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Sorry, it never works the first time... 
:relleyes:

try this one: http://photos.fr.msn.ca/myfiles/folderview.aspx?Folder=4gPozhciq6b1*w4!mI6nPTDnaMHsyZm0yotIwVTwZhA%24


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I tried it now it all works...


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hello and welcome!









The area describing the external ear of birds and reptiles is called the "auditory meatus". On the pigeon, the feathers covering this area are called "auriculars". These "ear feathers" are located on each side of the head, behind and below the eyes, sort of level with the beak tip, roughly 2/3 of the way to the back of the head. Caution: use nothing sharper than a finger looking for them; and be sure to smooth the feathers back into place!









The pigeon's inner ear structure differs from ours, but all the analogous parts are there, doing the same things.

Pigeons hear very well--even into that range known as "infrasound", which is well below the range of human hearing. It is believed pigeons are capable of hearing some frequencies from hundreds of miles away.

Shhh!









--Ray

PS. See earlier post on "Pigeon Vision", for an overview on the whole Audio-Visual package!


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

If you ever see a baby pigeon, or even a photo of one that isn't "feathered out", you can usually see the "holes" below and behind the eyes. Those are the pigeon's "ear canals". Ray explains it the best!


----------

